
Gourami: An intentionally small, lightweight ActivityPub microblogging service - todsacerdoti
https://dev.gourami.social/
======
katktv
Design-wise it looks cluttered af even for a thing that is supposed to be
intentionally light. How am I supposed to differentiate users in such setup?
Looks like hell to me.

The idea is interesting, though, and I like that it's written in Rust as well.

~~~
Smudge
Having a "brutalist" aesthetic is called out in its README as part of the
design philosophy.

Brutalist is a bit of an acquired taste. There are at least a couple different
schools of brutalism (this one seems to line up with more of a 90s web
aesthetic), but I like to think of it as a kind of intentional ugliness that
allows designers to emphasize practicality. You're there to participate in the
content, not the pretty boxes around the content. (I dunno if I'm explaining
it well or not.)

~~~
detaro
I feel like just a few margins would still keep it "brutalist" (e.g. using HN
as a reference, which is often labeled as an example) and improve it a bunch.

~~~
katktv
yeah, i think that is a good example. HN is really simplistic, yet it feels
far from bloated. it just clicks

------
detaro
Github repo:
[https://github.com/alexwennerberg/gourami](https://github.com/alexwennerberg/gourami)

------
adenozine
Small?

It's like 10+ files and some of them are hundreds of lines of dense, ugly
rust.

I'm not sure that quite qualifies as small. It's a very neat idea, and I think
the fediverse needs instances with lighter footprints. This particular
implementation needs a cleanup.

